# Differene between Texas Eagle and Sunset Limited



## crossties1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I wanted to know if there is a difference between riding Sunset Limited or Texas Eagle. In my searching I am given an option for either ticket, same departing city, same time, same destination. Though the coach ticket is the same price, the roomettes are at least $100 more on the Sunset ticket. I feel like I am not considering something that would make the one so much more valuable than the other.


----------



## savoirfaire (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's the trick...between San Antonio and Los Angeles, they are the same train on days where the Sunset Limited is running. They join and/or separate at San Antonio depending on the direction. So, book whichever is the lowest fare, and you're good!

Hope this helps!

-Sav


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 17, 2010)

the texas eagle itself only goes from chi to san. 3 days a week they take 1 sleeper and 1 coach and add it to the sunset limited which continues to LAUS.


----------



## boxcar479 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am taking a trip next week from Ft. Worth to LAX.I had the same question,except I found just the opposite about the pricing the #421 Texas eagle was higher than the #1Sunset Lmtd. out of San Antonio. Another member of this forum pointed out that the#421 has a dedicated run from Chicago to LAX On Mon., Wed., & Fri. On the #421 you Can stay overnite on the train and continue on to Lax at 5:40 am the next morning w/o having to leave the train. But if you took the #21Texas Eagle you would have to get off the train when it arrives in San Antonio and re-board early in the a.m. for a 5:40 a.m. departure and then continue on to LAX. Since the #421 runs frpm CHI- LAX the rooms on that train are at a premium,but if you keep checking daily you mite find a deal


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 17, 2010)

As said, they run together between SAS and LAX. Due to the limitations of Arrow (the reservation system) They must sell the seats and room for each "train" separately. That is why you may see different fares.

Chose the lowest fares if offered between the same cities. (Note the above if it involves #421 or #422.) If you insist on spending more money, send the difference to me! 

An example of mine from last year: I had an AGR award from Ontario, CA (ONA) to CHI on train #422. I had a choice of LAX-ONA on train #2 for $10 or on #422 for $19. Which do you think I chose? :huh:


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 18, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> An example of mine from last year: I had an AGR award from Ontario, CA (ONA) to CHI on train #422. I had a choice of LAX-ONA on train #2 for $10 or on #422 for $19. Which do you think I chose? :huh:


Obviously the $19 fare so you could get more AGR miles. Duh! :unsure:


----------



## daveyb99 (Mar 18, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > An example of mine from last year: I had an AGR award from Ontario, CA (ONA) to CHI on train #422. I had a choice of LAX-ONA on train #2 for $10 or on #422 for $19. Which do you think I chose? :huh:
> ...


Actually it is the same points. Minumum of 100 points per trip - therefore must be over $50 to make anything above 100.


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 18, 2010)

daveyb99 said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


No, but he does get 18 more points if he uses his AGR credit card!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> No, but he does get 18 more points if he uses his AGR credit card!


Don't forget I'm CHEAP, CHEAP, CHEAP!  :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 18, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > No, but he does get 18 more points if he uses his AGR credit card!
> ...


OK you are a Cheep Bird :lol: :ROTFLOL:

Aloha


----------

